# Cockapoo behaviour



## Blondecosmogirl (Jun 3, 2012)

A friend of mine has been longing for a Cockapoo for months. Anyway they eventually started looking and choose a black boy which they picked up last Friday. Imagine my shock when I log onto FB yesterday to find that they have handed him back to the breeder as no one could lift him as he growled at everyone! I've wanted one for ages and was hoping to get one towards the end of the year. Do you think they were just unlucky? I was under the impression that they are great, sociable dogs who love people! Do you think they didn't give it long enough - it doesn't seem very long to try and bond with a puppy that has just been taken from its mum? Just looking for some reassurance that not all Cockapoos are agressive little tykes!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How long did they keep him...no puppy is aggressive but may need time to settle in to his new home and surroundings.... just imagine a young child being yanked from it's home and family and put somewhere strange....I think it would be rather upset too. I'm really sorry but this kind of thing makes me quite angry as it would seem your friend has not done their research and certainly not given the
appropriate amount of time and effort in to settling a new pup.
I have got two cockapoo's within a year and whilst pups can be challenging they turn in to the most wonderful dogs .


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Their puppy's behaviour sounds a little extreme but I've heard of all breeds of puppies growling. As Colin says puppies experience a huge number of changes so it's inevitable that they may be confused/stressed intitially. 

I haven't met a Cockapoo that I haven't liked - I'd put this down to owner ignorance.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Mmm. Probably didnt give the puppy long enough to adjust but I can half understand that they were at their wits end as to how to handle this behaviour. Earlier said that no pup is aggressive it can appear that way. I love Benson but am having avery hard time with him. I can cope with the fouling wherever he happens to be when the urge takes him I can cope with lack of sleep and getting up in early hours I can cope with the chewing of fingers oes and furniture. Basically him being a puppy! What is hard tp deal with is the half dozen times a day he turns into a monster barking and I can only call it attacking he has torn my clothes made be bleed bitten my arms and legs if I try to get him or move away. His crate should have a revolving door. Gone off on one but it is worrying and so yes I can half understand them handing him back. Hopefully Benson will grow out of it. I only hope I still love him when he does!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty would do all those things, barking ,lunging and growling in my face ..always having to have the last word ( she is not known as Betty bossy knickers by many on here for no reason)...BUT she did grow out of it...it just takes time, patience and consistency..it is NOT easy and I could never have imaged just how tough it could be...but with a lot of advice and guidance from the folk on ILMC I got through it ....the behaviour does not change overnight but slowly and surely things do get better....Betty is now 14 Months old and a complete sweetheart and I would not be without her. Fortunately by second pup who is only 18 weeks old is a lot easier!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Suggest the puppy should be seen by a vet as may well be in pain! I am astonished at the number of people who always blame the dog without looking into the reasons for the display of such behaviour. Dogs cannot say 'excuse me that hurts please don't do it!' they react the only way they know how.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was about to write exactly what Sue has put- that is often an indication that an animal is in extreeme pain especially if it is associated with when they were picking him up, perhaps a tummy pain or something like a hernia. Poor little guy and what an irresponsible friend. Would they give up a child if they were exhibiting odd behaviour or would they look into the cause? I get so frustrated by people who think 'it's just an animal, it's not my problem, I'll give it back to the breeder and let someone else deal with it etc etc'.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember being upset when Dudley growled at us but he didn't do it every time we picked him up, so yes they probably should have got him checked out. benson - yes it is a shock to the system when you get a feisty little puppy that attacks you a lot, especially as i'm sure - like us - one of the reasons for choosing a Cockapoo was that they are meant to be so lovable, well hang in there, at 6 months our boy is getting there - still has the odd mad moment and attacks velcro on shoes and laces, he just can't resist them! Colin - when would you say Betty calmed down? sorry hi-jacking thread a little. blondecosmogirl I think they all seem to calm down in the end and turn into wonderful companions but some are definitely more challenging than others as young puppies, there are plenty of owners on here who have had gentle cuddly pups as well so don't be put off.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I remember being upset when Dudley growled at us but he didn't do it every time we picked him up, so yes they probably should have got him checked out. benson - yes it is a shock to the system when you get a feisty little puppy that attacks you a lot, especially as i'm sure - like us - one of the reasons for choosing a Cockapoo was that they are meant to be so lovable, well hang in there, at 6 months our boy is getting there - still has the odd mad moment and attacks velcro on shoes and laces, he just can't resist them! Colin - when would you say Betty calmed down? sorry hi-jacking thread a little. blondecosmogirl I think they all seem to calm down in the end and turn into wonderful companions but some are definitely more challenging than others as young puppies, there are plenty of owners on here who have had gentle cuddly pups as well so don't be put off.



I think most of the unwanted puppy behaviour stopped by around 6 months..but it was a very slow process so hard to be sure...we certainly reached another calming down phase almost to the day of her 1st birthday...it was almost as she knew that now she was one she needed to grow up a bit....don't get me wrong Betty is still very much a live wire but that is her character, on the other hand we have had almost none of the above with Ted...i guess it's like having a ''good baby'' or a , well lets say amore challenging one


----------



## Blondecosmogirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and advice peeps! I've decided I do still want one and don't think my friend gave it long another for either family or cockapoo to adjust - they didn't even have him a week!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Top of my list when choosing a cockapoo was a good temperament. The breeder I choose specified in their blurb that they specifically bred with a good temperament in mind.

Whether I was lucky or choose well, but Millie has always been on the 'chilled out' side, even as a puppy. A bit bitey during teething.

But from reading many threads on here over the past year or so, I do think that Cockapoo's are by far easy going dogs. Some more full of character than others and sometimes a bit challenging, but on the whole very, good natured dogs who are keen to learn and be trained.

Choose a breeder wisely, one that has picked a good stud dog and a good bitch.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Growling puppy = insecure. Just needed more time.


----------

